# Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

Coming soon.......
I have a file of my GT3076 runs at 22 psi on pump gas. In about a month I will post an overlay of the GT3076 vs. the PTE 6062 at the same boost and timing. Just for those maybe thinking about the 6062 as an option.
I hit 376whp corr. and 392whp uncorr. on the 3076. I suspect 200 RPM later spool but about 420whp with the 6062 without cams.
After that comparison, I will install either 3653's or 3652's and do another overlay comparison with the cams.
I could make low 400's on pump with the cams and the 3076, but I want to be able to get to the upper 400's on race gas without much fuss or too much boost.
More to come......
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

at what rpm do you start boosting with the 3076?


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Teknojnky)*

I can't wait to see these overlay's. I've been thinking about going bigger.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Coming Soon...


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

why can't someone do an overlay of all the options on a stock (with rods obviously) from KO4 thorugh GT35 and bullseyes. There must be enough charts out there to do it.
that I would be interested in seeing


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_why can't someone do an overlay of all the options on a stock (with rods obviously) from KO4 thorugh GT35 and bullseyes. There must be enough charts out there to do it.
that I would be interested in seeing

Rarely does somebody have dynojet or mustang files on their PC for all those with the same setup remaining constant on the car.
People generally end up buying an intake manifold, or put an AEB head on, or cams, yada yada yada.....Then you have 3 or 4 competing changes to filter through to know what made what gains on the car.
The only change will be from 3076 -> 6062 then 6062 -> 6062 + cams
I'll keep the rest the same.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

you on a big port head?


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (ncsumecheng)*

What are your power goals? If you're only going for 420whp why didn't you go with a 6057 instead of the 62? 6057 would have hit those numbers no sweat with much better spool. In fact it would probably be near identical spool. The 6062 is nearly identical to a 35R but should make a little more power. I'd expect more like 400-500 more rpms of spool time. Also, if you're going with the 62mm exhaust wheel, you might as well go with the 6262. Compressor size isn't going to affect spool much and it would give you a little more room and efficiency.....not that you'll need it at those power levels but still..... That's why I went 6057....went with the largest compressor for the 57mm exhaust wheel. 5757 or 5857 would have met my goals but if you're already going 57mm exhaust wheel, might as well go with the largest compressor available. From 5757 to 6057 the Precision rep I spoke with said there wouldn't even be a noticable difference in spool since spool characteristics are about 90% dependent on hotside specs...


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_What are your power goals? If you're only going for 420whp why didn't you go with a 6057 instead of the 62? 

420whp on pump gas and a lower pressure than what would be required on a 6057. It's just me, but I'm not a fan of running mid-20's pressure on a turbo to get high pump gas numbers. I'm on an AWIC, keeping IAT's lower on the street would help me.

_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_you on a big port head?

Yes, AEB head. RMR manifold. Passat 3.6L throttle body.
Lastly, this is 'hopefully' going into a MKII within a year. I plan to spend my pennies there instead of getting the rev limit higher to run an even bigger turbo. I can spend about $2k and have a car 1000 lbs lighter instead of spend $3k to go to 8500 RPM.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (ncsumecheng)*

You don't really need to spend $3k to rev to 8500 either. Just ask USP or Ed at Forcefed. Too many people underestimate the 1.8t heads with some good valvesprings, keepers and cams. Both of those shops rev to 8500 all the time on this setup and so will I. You don't need solid lifters to do so.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (barelyboosting1.8t)*

updates ?


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (foxhound720)*

She is in my possession now....need to weld a 3" v-band flange on and get new oil supply/drain fittings today. It is a little bigger frame than I thought, if I sat it beside the 3076 you could easily see the difference.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (ncsumecheng)*

shouldnt the 3076r be able to produce low 400s easily on pump gas? I'm on a big port AEB but i've yet to dyno my car. I would think it should hit low 400s easily if your tuned by tapp or uni.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_shouldnt the 3076r be able to produce low 400s easily on pump gas? I'm on a big port AEB but i've yet to dyno my car. I would think it should hit low 400s easily if your tuned by tapp or uni.

30r is more suited for a honda style motor...lots of ve and revs and moderate boost on pump gas. You can make 400+whp easy on a low ve big boost car like the 4G63 or 1.8t...but it requires lots more octane and boost pressure....pump gas numbers just aren't the 30rs strong suite, especially on our motors. You really have to get into the head to make it shine on pump.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (20aeman)*

So i'm guessing what you mean by getting into the head is cams? I'm on stock cams now unfortunately. I plan on buying 3658s sometime soon to open up the top end. It felt strong at first but I think i'm either way use to it now or my car got slower. It definitely still needs more tuning because I know the tune is pretty conservative from what I know about it. I'm really ready to up the boost put cams and a bigger tb tweak it more and see what I can get out of it. 18-19PSI on pump just isn't cutting it anymore. And my tapp file could definitely use some tweaking.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_So i'm guessing what you mean by getting into the head is cams? I'm on stock cams now unfortunately. I plan on buying 3658s sometime soon to open up the top end. It felt strong at first but I think i'm either way use to it now or my car got slower. It definitely still needs more tuning because I know the tune is pretty conservative from what I know about it. I'm really ready to up the boost put cams and a bigger tb tweak it more and see what I can get out of it. 18-19PSI on pump just isn't cutting it anymore. And my tapp file could definitely use some tweaking. 

at 18 psi, a 3071 or 50 trim will outperform a 30r.
2 options:
1. water/meth, race gas, or e85 and crank the boost up mid/high 20s on stock head
2. big cams, springs etc and rev it out to 8k on moderate boost.
Before doing either of those though, just log timing...and see where you stand. You could easily add 2-3 psi more boost without any knock...I'd log and slowly crank the boost up till you hit the threshold on pump gas. Just optimize your setup...


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (20aeman)*

My friend has a 30r with AEB head and SEM intake mani and he is low 400's. It can be done. I forgot what boost he was running.
I think a scary car would be a 3071r on a 2.0 stroker with aeb head. Top dawg on streets for sure. Early spool with some good top end. Youll pull on a ton of worked cars. If you were racing from point A to point B more then 1/4 mi I am speaking about.

Yeah 18psi on a 30r is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Later spool and not much up top. Your not really making that turbo work haha.


_Modified by foxhound720 at 10:55 AM 9-25-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

crap i read your sig, you already chose route number 2. I don't know why you are at such a low boost pressure, you could safely and easily squeeze another 2-3 psi out of it. Just log timing and increase boost in increments.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (ncsumecheng)*

Any reason for the T04e cover vs the T04sp cover that is a free upgrade? Curious since the e cover is more compact


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Any reason for the T04e cover vs the T04sp cover that is a free upgrade? Curious since the e cover is more compact 

cheaper?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (20aeman)*

I was thinking of a water/meth set up in the beginning. I know my IAT'S are way to hot right now probably another reason why I think my car feels slow. What else could i do besides a water/meth kit to cool down my IAT'S? My head is already built with supertech valve springs retainers, inconnel exhaust valves. Only thing I don't have in my head are cams







. I think CAT 58'S will be my cam of choice for when I get the money. Could I advance my timing as well? I've heard doing that can add a lot of power but of course without knocking. And yes definitely a lot of optimizing/tweaking I can do with what I have now.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (20aeman)*

ncsumecheng is my new friends ( so I can see his progress ).
Cams and maybe advance a little. Water meth is a huge help.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
cheaper?

They are the same price on these


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_I was thinking of a water/meth set up in the beginning. I know my IAT'S are way to hot right now probably another reason why I think my car feels slow. What else could i do besides a water/meth kit to cool down my IAT'S? My head is already built with supertech valve springs retainers, inconnel exhaust valves. Only thing I don't have in my head are cams







. I think CAT 58'S will be my cam of choice for when I get the money. Could I advance my timing as well? I've heard doing that can add a lot of power but of course without knocking. And yes definitely a lot of optimizing/tweaking I can do with what I have now. 

If your goal is 400whp, you don't need meth. You have a ton of hardware on the car, buying more is just going to deplete your bank account. 400whp is just a matter of logging the car and adding more boost.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (20aeman)*

I didn;t know he planned on stopping at 400whp. They all say just 350, then they want 400whp, then 450whp.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (20aeman)*

Yeah my goal was 420whp on pump at 20PSI but i don't think thats going to happen. Yes definitely before I buy anything else i'm going to advance the timing slowly log the car and turn up the boost. This build has already cleared out my bank account so no more parts for a while. I just want to be able to get my car in the best possible running condition right now to utilize and make all the money i've spent worth it. Unfortunately I don't have any sort of logging software, no lap top or anything. I think I might go out later today after work and borrow my friends computer and see if there is a downloadable version of vag com I could use to log it. And I could download the unitronic software to either advance the timing or adjust anything else if necessary. And definitely I wont tweak anything that I don't know anything about.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (foxhound720)*

No way would i stop at 400WHP I plan to spin the turbo to its limits without blowing the turbo or breaking my motor.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (jettaman18t)*

I dont think you need to advance the timing. Like I said my friend has 30r, AEB head, cams, SEM intake Manifold and is slightly over 400whp.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (foxhound720)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxhound720* »_I dont think you need to advance the timing. Like I said my friend has 30r, AEB head, cams, SEM intake Manifold and is slightly over 400whp.

People are making 400whp w/o cams and on a 3071r with pump gas, see BoostinBejan
Timing advance is a great power adder


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (cincyTT)*

BoostinBejan built my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have my dyno jet on 22 psi on the 50trim .63 if someone wants to start collecting.
I have to find it but everything else is stock except intercooler. no rods, no head work, no intake man


_Modified by theswoleguy at 12:59 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

what did your 50 trim do ?

Yeah I saw some 3071r dynos over 400whp. My friend isnt running a ton of boost on that 30r to hit slightly more then 400whp. That turbo still has much more to go. 
Like I said a 2.0 stroker 3071r is insane. Thats a devastating combination. I was planning on a 6062 or a 6057 billet.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (foxhound720)*

trying to move to a 6057 here


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

Ill be keeping my eye on your post too


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (foxhound720)*

wouldn't the comparison be better vs a GT35R? I have a PT6162 and it is a little bit bigger than the 35R.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxhound720* »_ what did your 50 trim do ?
Yeah I saw some 3071r dynos over 400whp. My friend isnt running a ton of boost on that 30r to hit slightly more then 400whp. That turbo still has much more to go. 


365/320


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

This vortex user *3071R-GLI* is making 472whp w a t25 flanged 3071R so you guys need to mess with your tunes some more. I know he was also using an APR intake mani, maybe 830cc injetors, Q16, maybe cams.... P&Ped AWP head, 1mm oversized valves, 1.9L block.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (schwartzmagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_This vortex user *3071R-GLI* is making 472whp w a t25 flanged 3071R so you guys need to mess with your tunes some more. I know he was also using an APR intake mani, maybe 830cc injetors, Q16, maybe cams.... P&Ped AWP head, 1mm oversized valves, 1.9L block.

And my buddy made 495whp on a T3 flanged 3071R.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (schwartzmagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_This vortex user *3071R-GLI* is making 472whp w a t25 flanged 3071R so you guys need to mess with your tunes some more. I know he was also using an APR intake mani, maybe 830cc injetors, Q16, maybe cams.... P&Ped AWP head, 1mm oversized valves, 1.9L block.
Stock cams, unleaded 109, and head was not ported, just matched to the APR mani, but everything else is correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would imagine cams and AEB would help it break 500 whp.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_This vortex user *3071R-GLI* is making 472whp w a t25 flanged 3071R so you guys need to mess with your tunes some more. I know he was also using an APR intake mani, maybe 830cc injetors, Q16, maybe cams.... P&Ped AWP head, 1mm oversized valves, 1.9L block.


stock block, pump gas, stock awp, stock intake not adding any more boost, thanks though im happy till the rods make it from my bedroom into the block.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

It's funny, since rods became so cheap I think everyone uses them as paper weights now.. I'm guilty too


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

dbb 50 trim, .63 32psi 93 octane/watermeth....on a miata


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Dyno Comparison: Garrett GT3076 vs. PTE 6062....coming soon (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_No way would i stop at 400WHP I plan to spin the turbo to its limits without blowing the turbo or breaking my motor.









Even at 550Whp the 3076 will last for years and years.

I dont think for ~400whp this test is comparing 2 turbos that are not in their efficiency/full potential.
Add a 3071 to the mix and it will outperform both at this powerlevel


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

20aeman that img isn't working


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_It's funny, since rods became so cheap I think everyone uses them as paper weights now.. I'm guilty too










guilty man ive had them for about 6-7 months or so now


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_20aeman that img isn't working

crap, here is the vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OIkMDyaobc
here, i think I have it working:










_Modified by 20aeman at 8:07 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_Stock cams, unleaded 109, and head was not ported, just matched to the APR mani, but everything else is correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would imagine cams and AEB would help it break 500 whp. 

Sorry Nick.... LOL. I was close....


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (schwartzmagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_
Sorry Nick.... LOL. I was close....
LOL no problem buddy. Are you going to the NSCRA event 10/04?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_dbb 50 trim, .63 32psi 93 octane/watermeth....on a miata









Stage 5 wheel? Any more specs?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

PTE has some really nice stuff, after taking a tour of their facility this past week I can say that their new air cooled bearing housing is very impressive and the new wheel family 57, 62, 65 etc... is first class to say the least. The only issue with the PTE stuff is they have some serious back orders, at the time of my visit there were 150-200 BO's according to Harry, but it seems they're working through them quickly over the last couple weeks. These turbos will be offered with our 1.8T kits and the new FSI kit.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*








I made 365 awhp ( 385 -395 corrected for fwhp ) On 93 pump gas with Stock 1.8 head Stock intake Stock throttle body and just gt3076r with Tapp 630 file. If i Had AEB ....INtake and throttle body id be at 410+ awhp on Pump gas without cams with no problem...


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*

what boost level were your dyno numbers at?


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaman18t)*

Guys, sure the 3071 made 4xx whp. But logically it wasn't made at any "reasonable" boost level. If you put 22 psi for a 3071, 1.8L, and 7500 RPM in and do the math....you won't get close to 470whp. You could run whatever timing you want, it won't happen. The guy that made 470whp up there either did it in the 30's boost pressure or used nitrous. Either way that IS doing it, but not in a way I feel comfortable doing so. Just me....
I don't feel like running 30 psi on the street to make the power I want.
Arguing that a 3076 at 550whp will last years can be debated, but I don't have the cash to even try to risk destroying a $1300 turbo every year or so. Whether it would live or not doesn't matter.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ncsumecheng)*

You wouldn't catch me spinning a 3071r at 32 psi. Thats nuts. I have no desire to push more then 26-27. 32 lbs on a 50trim why not run a bigger turbo with less boost. Cool miata though.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (foxhound720)*

My dyno was @ 25 psi







am shooting for 420 + awhp in winter with 114 octane @ 32 psi on stock head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But i would still like to see your results with the 6062 ...im always lookin to get more power


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*

Realistically on the street I'll run the same boost as my 3076, 22 lbs. On 100 octane I'd run probably 32 lbs. At 32 lbs I feel fairly comfortable that if I made 376whp on 22 lbs and conservative timing on a 3076 on 93, I can hit 500 on 32 lbs and 100 octane on a 6062.
Which is mooooore than enough for my MKII project car. More likely is 450whp and 1700 lb car.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ncsumecheng)*

Well lets get this going already. I am shopping for a turbo and need to see results.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_LOL no problem buddy. Are you going to the NSCRA event 10/04?

Nope...


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (schwartzmagic)*

2.5" to 3.0" v-band exhaust adapter comes this week courtesy of 034 Motorsport...with that in hand I can take it for a spin and datalog.
It would be worth a new dyno for $50 if it smokes the tires in 3rd....


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ncsumecheng)*

haha


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

I think if you keep the same amount of boost, and don't alter VE or rev limit, there will be a marginal difference between 2 turbos that are still within the limits of their respective compressor maps. 

3076R is a jack of all trades, but a master of none. Not the most efficient turbo...but it's a broad compressor map that works with a lot of different setups.
anyone have a compressor map for the 6062?



_Modified by 20aeman at 9:34 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (20aeman)*

I have been trying to get a comp map for that.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (foxhound720)*

Turbo on the car. Had to hammer the raintray/firewall to get the compressor housing past that area and the head. Once it passed that area it had enough room.
Parts come tomorrow as the little tracking # shows. Should be able to have it up and running in about 10 minutes from then.
For it being so large, it didn't seem to fit any worse than the 3076 did. It was much easier without the coolant lines....yummy. You still have to walk the bolts on that clock the turbine housing though. Slightly a pain.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*

Are you top mount like CTS/ kinetics or like an ATP mount or Pagparts mount ?


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (foxhound720)*

Topmount in a Fullrace style ramhorn...


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*

I have vacation time so I might be coming down to NC to see this car. I cant wait any longer.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Drove it tonight. First impression is that it didn't spool that much later than the 3076, and that my EBC isn't set right for either....








But at the same boost it wasn't a stellar difference, but I could tell it was trying to skip the tires through 3rd gear even with an lsd.
I need to turn it up to 25/26 tomorrow to see what it does on the new EBC settings.
Pic for clicks of it on the car...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ncsumecheng)*

The bay appears to be nicely detailed







Any more pics? What type of air to water setup are you running?


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

It is a home-brew awic thing. I originally purchased the off-the-shelf Silicone Intakes.com kit. It came with no reservoir and a terrible little boat pump.
I ended up buying a 1-gal aluminum tank from Summit, used 3/4" ID radiator hose, used the kit's radiator, the kit's awic core, but I purchased a Mezzier coolant pump that pumps like 5x more water than the pump the kit comes with. Makes a world of difference, double water flow is same as halfing the water temperature.
I will be able to fit this nicely in the MKII GLI since it is awic and not fmic. Only need a different downpipe/exhaust really.
Other pics: it looks pretty good in there, I took a little effort to run wires neater and stuff.....but by no means a show quality job. The block is Hemi orange, the tranny is black.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ncsumecheng)*

Eff show car status! That is a clean, functional bay.. Again.. Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

pmed. Need info because I was looking to buy his turbo for months now.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (foxhound720)*

Boost log tomorrow morning, did the run tonight. I'll post up a graph with the 3076 overlayed. Battery in laptop died....
Getting some leakage/surge/flutter of something when I try to run 24 psi. Almost sounds like the bov opening/closing. Flutters from 20-22 back and forth.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ncsumecheng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ncsumecheng* »_Boost log tomorrow morning, did the run tonight. I'll post up a graph with the 3076 overlayed. Battery in laptop died....
Getting some leakage/surge/flutter of something when I try to run 24 psi. Almost sounds like the bov opening/closing. Flutters from 20-22 back and forth.


compressor surge? 
It's a shame nobody has compressor maps on the newer precision stuff. Cars like ours are very susceptible to comp surge, and comp maps would give us a heads up...instead it's trial and error.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*

I know I have been trying to precision seems to think I am strange. I ask about it and he says " you know you have FWD right ? " Like I am crazy for trying anything over 400whp in my car.







I guess he doesn't know forcefed at all.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

waiting on graphs. Lovin the bay


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Here it is.....the fluctuation is either due to no anti-surge compressor cover or incorrect gain on my Profec.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*

Hooray some logs. ncsumecheng I appreciate your addition to this thread.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ncsumecheng* »_Here it is.....the fluctuation is either due to no anti-surge compressor cover or incorrect gain on my Profec.


Figure that out quick, i like the compact E cover vs the larger S. But if you continue to have issues, im sticking with the ported S


----------

